#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  Astm b505 - standard spec copper alloy continous castings

## Rizky Farizan Fiqri

Hello All,

is anyone has ASTM B505 - Standard Specification Copper Alloy Continuos Castings ?
Very appreciated if someone may give me the standard, due i really need this.



Many thanksSee More: Astm b505 - standard spec copper alloy continous castings

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Rizky Farizan Fiqri

Many many thanks bro

----------

